# question xx



## x-Rainbow-x

hiya girls

me and my husband have always loved the idea of fostering / adopting

but someone mentioned that they have some sort of weight / bmi limit on prospective parents due to life expectanct etc

does anyone know if this is true?

:thumbup:


----------



## Jellybaby3

My older sons foster carer was a big women and she was a foster carer lol.They go more on your health record...If ya overweight but in great health otherwise there should be no problem.Aslong as u can get around ok with no struggles


----------



## fluffosaur

What we look for is somebody who can offer a LASTING home to a child. If there are preventable health conditions (i.e. high blood pressure, very very high BMI) then we'd ask you to make steps towards resolving those before you applied to adopt.

Realistically we want you to be able to devote at least the next 20 years to raising a child so if there is something which is likely to kill you off before then then we need to seek to root that out prior to adoption order.

However, there are a lot of high BMI people who are perfectly healthy so don't worry too much about it. Your best bet is to go to an Information Evening with your local council adoption service & ask them. Each service has it's own guidelines, and weight IS just a GUIDELINE.


----------



## CareBear

No thats not true as long as you don't have any other health issues, they will expect you to eat a healthy balanced diet though and will be looking that you are doing something about the weight and being healthy.


----------



## MySillyGirls

The only BMI limit that I know of is in China. My husband and I adopted from Russia and had no limit at all. I believe the limit for China is a BMI of 40.


----------



## Crazy4Emily

Korea also has a BMI guideline, which is much stricter than China's. I think if you adopt domestically (from the US) there really isn't much of an issue, as long as you are otherwise healthy. You DO have to do a physical and the doctor has to sign off saying that you have a normal life expectancy.


----------

